# Can someone recommend me a saddle fitter?



## giddyupalfie (27 March 2013)

Can anyone recommend me a good saddle fitter that could cover the Cullompton area? 

Or has anyone ever dealt with rich and son in North Petherton, Somerset?


----------



## kezz86 (27 March 2013)

cloe1993 said:



			Can anyone recommend me a good saddle fitter that could cover the Cullompton area? 

Or has anyone ever dealt with rich and son in North Petherton, Somerset?
		
Click to expand...

http://laviniamitchell.com/

She's brilliant!

She's done my horse Izzy's saddle and comes every so often to adjust the flocking great service!


----------



## Ravenwood (29 March 2013)

Give Frank Edwards a call from Acorn Saddlery in South Molton - he's brilliant.  He came out to me to check the saddle I have for a TB - cost £40.  Even though he brought a whole selection of new and second hand saddles for me to try he was honest enough to say that the saddle I had fitted her just fine 
He took it away for a bit of reflocking and stitching up (very old saddle) and again just charged £40.  
I did take one of the saddles he had in his van, he let me have it for a week, I rode and hunted in it to try it but took it back anyway - wasn't comfy enough!  No charge!


----------



## Jill Crewe (30 March 2013)

Nathaniel underwood


----------



## Liath (30 March 2013)

Julia Garrett at Garretts saddlery in Cheddar- she covers a HUGE area and is brilliant!


----------



## giddyupalfie (31 March 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies. My friend has an appointment with Frank from Acorn next week.


----------

